# 5-6 day old guppy fry issue



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

My female guppies have dropped in back to back to back to back days and thus I have a ton of tiny guppy fry! I managed to get about 50 or so out of the community tank and into a grow out tank. I do not use breeder boxes or nets, I let it all happen naturally, except for catching some fry and moving to another tank as mentioned. 

I was feeding them today and noticed this guy. He was just hanging out at the bottom and not really active. However, he does swim and move here and there, so he's not on the bottom 100% of the time. 

I decided to pull him and take a few pics to post here. He has a reddish looking bump as you will see in the pictures. Not sure if this is an injury, deformity or whatever else. 

Does anyone know? If it looks like an injury or deformity, can I save him? 

Thanks for checking this out!


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

It is a challenge to get a good clear zoomed in picture!


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Last one...


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sadly this little one did not make it. 

I'd still like to know what the heck that was though, if anyone knows. None of the other fry seem to have that. It almost looks like his stomach was outside of his body or something.


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a deformity, which can happen with livebearers as there are so many fry in such a tiny place, that a few do tend to normally have issues. I'm not exactly sure what part of the organ that the red dot is, however you can tell that it is infected/swollen due to the red-look and how it bumps outward of the body.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Deformity. I'm sorry.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Rip


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. So far so good on the rest of the fry I have in the grow out tank. 

I was feeding the community tank last night and noticed 3 fry in there. They have somehow managed to survive ands not become a snack to the other fish lol.


----------

